# What's a virgin?..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.








:lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think its olive oil

buy hey I'm getting old

aldra :lol: :lol:


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

That's brought on a smile


----------

